# Lakeland Fl waiting for racers



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Three tracks in Lakeland Fl are available. Wiz Scorpion, Brystal Scorpion, Bowman 2-lane road course. Come on guys, let's run!

TF


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Nice tracks... The Brystal was the first track I raced on that was a continuous rail. Kinda spoiled nowadays with all the nice tracks...

Just a little out of driving distance for me (Jacksonville), but good luck with getting some racers together. Shame not to get a nice club going...


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Interest*

It does kinda' suck that there are really no other people in the area that want to get involved. The state wide club is a nice deal all the same. They are good fellows and there are some good tracks all over. But the people and tracks are spread out all over Central Florida. I can't drive to Cocoa Beach or Orlando several times a month. The wife would have my @$$.:freak:

But there still isn't anything like having some guys over a couple times a month to to race and shoot the $#!&. There's actually probably people out there but there interest and commitment isn't where we're at. So... .

Anyway, we're here, we got tracks!:thumbsup:

TF


----------



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey there man, how many racers in your club?? Let me know if you guys are interested in a group from Charleston SC comiong down and racing and then your group coming up here and racing....Let me know what ya think!! Tony

www.mandmhobbies.com
www.slotcaraddicts.com


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tony*

I got NOOOO problem hosting a race for you guys here at the house. :thumbsup:

On the other hand, I'm not sure how many people would be interested down here going somewhere out of state if it didn't invlove UFHORA. 

There is a state race this month and I can ask around. Email me your thoughts and particulars.

TF


----------



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

Let me talk to my guys and see what we can come with for a road trip down...We have a pretty buisy sched right now..But there is no reason why we cant come up with something...See what you can do with your guys and see if there is any chance to head up here....Tony:wave:
www.mandmhobbies.com
www.slotcaraddicts.com


----------



## slotrax (Jan 7, 2009)

*Lakeland Racers*

Anyone interested in some great slot car action in Lakeland Fl, here you go check us out sundays and wednesdays, heres the Link www.slotrax.net


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool. Nice website! 

I'll have to check it out sometime.. Do you have any loaner cars for a newbie to your scale? All I have is HO slots. 

-Robbie


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*lakeland*

hi. how far is lakeland from cape coral? any slotters from cape coral? may end up in cape coral some day, but not any time soon.


----------



## slotrax (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes i do have used cars for sale and i am a distributor for scalextric so i have a full line of new cars in stock, i also have cars you can use the first time you come out so you can see if you like the racing, we supply controllers for those who don't have them also.

As for cape coral its about 2 hours unfortunately, wish you were closer.

thanks Mike.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

mking said:


> hi. how far is lakeland from cape coral? any slotters from cape coral? may end up in cape coral some day, but not any time soon.



Hey Mike King.. Yeah cape coral is a bit south of us.. But, a guy in our HO group lives in Ft.Myers not too far from cape coral.. he has a nice custom routed track, I believe he made himself.. I'd be willing to set you up.. if you ever do make this far south! 

-Robbie


----------



## slotrax (Jan 7, 2009)

hey roffutt let me know if your interested in checking out the setup, love to have you.

Thanks Mike


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Mike sent you a PM.


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

riggenracer said:


> <snip>
> I can't drive to Cocoa Beach or Orlando several times a month. The wife would have my @$$.:freak:
> <snip>



Would she still be removing precious parts of your anatomy for trips just down the road to Riverview? That is only about a 35 mile one way drive.

Just a thought.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Roffutt and I went to Slotrax's last night. WOW! What a great guy and a great set-up. If you have not tried the 1/32 scale stuff, it is great fun. It is a refreshing change from the HO heavy magnet cars. If I had to discribe it in HO terms, it like G-Jets at 1/32. 

TF


----------

